# DIY melamine anthracite 4 x 2 x 2 enclosure.



## Tit4n (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello team,

Just thought id post this up for those who are thinking about building it themselves.

This enclosure is made from 18 & 25 thick melamine, which was cut in a factory and ABS edge sealed to ensure maximum water-proofing. Screws used are 75mm powdercoated to match the anthracite colour.

Sketch:
(The initial idea was to put some doors to the bottom of the enclosure and use it as storage). However left that idea in the end as it would be more suited for a second enclosure space instead.








Once panels have arrived from factory i began the installation:






Making openings for vents:






Under the middle dividing floor i have installed supporting braces to make sure the enclosire will be sag and warp free for the rest of its life. _(Note: I have build this a year ago and its still spot on bow-free)_






Here you can see the stopper for the top lid, as well as the glass track (Which was moved onto the ledge to avoid any sand or dirt getting stuck.






Mid-lid and extra heavy duty hinges installed. _(Hinges are rated at 150 kgs per hinge, so you know they will never spoil the party)._






Fitting for UVB fitted onto mid lid:






Top lid fitted as you can see, forming a cavity which will hide wiring and allow for additional air escape.






Taking shape. _(Note all the white glue marks etc is easy to clean and will be done after its all complete)._






Digital thermostat installed into top lid:






Wiring done, adjustable air ports installed, electrician certified:






99% Done in this pic.






Since then the enclosure has had the vents installed from both side and is currently holding sand.

The rock wall DIY can be found HERE.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 13, 2012)

nice job have you done the doors yet?


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 23, 2012)

update please?


----------

